# Petsmart - Betta sale!



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Stopped at Petsmart today. The Bettas are on sale! 

Figured everyone might want to know.... Just in case someone is looking for a new betta. :lol:

It was sooooooooo hard to walk away from them today. Fortunately, a new shipment had just arrived, and it was difficult to see them in their blue water. But I have a feeling I'll be back tomorrow, after their water is changed..... 

You know you've been at Petsmart too much when the employees know who you are, and know that you're there to stalk the betta section.... :roll:


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh that's me! All the staff from every pet shop in our area knows who I am and know that I am there specifically for the bettas!!!!!! I am known by quite a few as the betta chick lol


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i must go!!!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

it says they are .99 to 4.79 dollars.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Go for it!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't get any more bettas until I move.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Ugh, don't remind me. I just passed up these two boys today because I have no room:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=131026

They were priced at 99 cents.


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

I went to petsmart today. I didn't realize they were having a sale. They had lots of pretty bettas but not as good as the jackpot I found at petco yesterday. I posted a few days ago where to find halfmoons because I hadn't seen a single one and I hit up two pet shops that had quite a few pretty half moons. I so wanted to get another one but I have no place to put one. Dh would not be happy if I bought another tank. He just isn't feeling the betta love.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I wish I'd know about this. I bought my new little guy from them the day before the sale started. It's okay because I couldn't have gone one more day and wondered if someone else had taken him home. Plus there's no way one more day in his little cup would have done him any good.


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

Must.not.start.sorority... Hubby might leave me.


----------



## mhunki (Feb 9, 2013)

I wish i had the cash to buy another tank :c


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

My Petsmart is horrible. Every fish I've gotten there has died within 2 weeks .... and it's not me, I was very diligent about my fish. I did large water changes once I got them, treated them for parasites in my quarantine tank, just in case they had anything. Sticking to Petco for now ...


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Does anyone know what day petsmart usually gets in their new fish shipment


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Tuesday, I believe. Both Petsmart and Petco get their new shipments on the same day of the week.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

MoonShadow - They all have different delivery days. Call your local store to ask.

My local Petsmart gets their shipment on Thursdays. I got there a little early yesterday though. They were still unpacking the box. LOL

When the employees went on their break, I peeked in the box. There was a beautiful little butterfly HM. But it looked like he was sick, and he was struggling to reach the surface. I may go back this weekend to see if he survived.

And no, I don't need another betta. But he was so pretty. And there was a multicolored CT that looked good too. GAHHH! I don't need another betta! LOL


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Went back to Petsmart yesterday. The little butterfly HM hadn't survived. :-( And the pretty multicolor CT was already gone.

I guess a lot of people knew about the sale. The shipment arrived on Thursday, and most of the fish were already gone by Saturday. There were quite a few VTs still, but the HMs and CTs were just about gone.


----------



## Hyper27 (Feb 24, 2013)

Have you guys ever seen any green, yellow, purple, pink, orange, or black females at petsmart? I already know they have cambodian, blue, and red. 
I did see that one male black betta with red fins but my tank is not set up and I want a sorority... WHY CANT MALES AND FEMALES LIVE TOGETHER? D:


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

theres a betta sale? O.O


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

osromatra said:


> Must.not.start.sorority... Hubby might leave me.


My fiance has it too good to leave me over a few more bettas, but he will pretend that he would lol

I wish I had room for a couple more ladies, I'd go snatch some up. I love my girls!!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - *You do NOT need any more new fish!* 

It is already going to cost a lot of money to get your current 9 bettas into suitable homes. And you are going to be VERY busy taking care of your fish.... 

You do NOT need more bettas.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Our petsmart had bettas on top of the tanks for the tropical fish so check there as well as the normal betta area, we picked up a few females they were only .99 couldn't pass that up, and all their guppies and mollys are a dollar as well.....


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i know i dont need more fish


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Checked the Canadian local flyer close to me and hadn't said that betta's were on sale but there is a tropical fish sale, so it might be part of that? May have to go take a look next weekend.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was at Petsmart the other day while the sale was going on and ended up getting my little *rescue* for free because his fins are in such bad shape.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nooooooooooooo. I totally have the space, equipment, and decorations for more, but I'm going off to college this fall. Dx I can't get anymore yet. They better have another betta sale like, right after I get out of college. I'm going to start a sorority once college is done with.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Is this sale going on still? Checked circular ad online but doesn't say anything about betta fish.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Crowntails said:


> My Petsmart is horrible. Every fish I've gotten there has died within 2 weeks .... and it's not me, I was very diligent about my fish. I did large water changes once I got them, treated them for parasites in my quarantine tank, just in case they had anything. Sticking to Petco for now ...


Thats funny! My PETCO sucks and my petsmart is better! Our betta from PETCO died 7 days later. Before we went to return it i was looking at the chemicals. For some reason i smelled the novaqua and it smelled like rotten eggs. Returned it to PETCO with the betta and they said they said they have had other complaints about novaqua. Went back to the shelf and it was stocked... with novaqua that smelled like rotten eggs. Petsmarts disnt smell like that though


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhh tempting ; - ;


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

The sale will be going on till april 1st


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

it's a "tropical" fish sale so that does include bettas I got a few girls for 99 cents each


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I've lost a lot of interest in fish lately... I don't even know why I'm posting here...


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok cool I have to go to petsmart get some stuff later.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I was in Petsmart yesterday to get some more plants for my tanks. They had very few bettas left and the ones left all looked very poorly cared for. They were sickly and lethargic, with dirty, dirty water. There was one that I wanted to bring home very much, but I have 7 boys to care for already. I'll stick with these for now, so I can take care of them properly. It was hard to walk away, though. I hope maybe they will find good homes!


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

When does it go to????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Stone said:


> The sale will be going on till april 1st


Gahhhh! Did I really need to know that? Ok, yes I did. It means that I can make a trip there on Thursday, which is why the next shipment of Bettas will arrive. Muhahahaha! I'll have the pick of my bettas! Of course, they'll be in blue water, which makes them difficult to see, but.... :-D



gorillakev said:


> Ok cool I have to go to petsmart get some stuff later.


"Have" to go? I always "have" to go to Petsmart. LOL


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

@LittleLeaf - Aww... That's too bad. I hope that Dedede and Rose are doing OK.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> @LittleLeaf - Aww... That's too bad. I hope that Dedede and Rose are doing OK.


Yea, but Rose keeps eating algae wafers...


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

iam going to petsmart on thursday too


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

@LittleLeaf - It could be worse. Eating algae wafers is better than nipping at other fish.

@Popcorndeer - Yes, but I don't think we're going to be at the same Petsmart! Canada would be a really long drive for me!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

@Popcorndeer - Yes, but I don't think we're going to be at the same Petsmart! Canada would be a really long drive for me! [/quote]

hahaha i know. its a long drive to get here!


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

osromatra said:


> Must.not.start.sorority... Hubby might leave me.


Lol. I Already bought the 20 gallon long and it is currently sitting in my car. Waiting for my bf to step out of the house and it will make a magical appearance. ;-)


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Uh oh! I love those 20 gal long tanks, totally jealous. Are you starting a sorority in it?


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Tabbie82 said:


> Uh oh! I love those 20 gal long tanks, totally jealous. Are you starting a sorority in it?


Why yes!!!! Starting a planted tank to put the girls in. It will be a few more weeks though until everything is situated. Mainly I am waiting on my plants to be delivered and my time off from work.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ohhh... I want to see pictures once you have it all set up!! Those are going to be some lucky girls.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Tabbie82 said:


> Ohhh... I want to see pictures once you have it all set up!! Those are going to be some lucky girls.


Will do. I will add you so I don't forget


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

are female bettas included


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

ebettalover963 said:


> are female bettas included


.99 cents for the females.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am very excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::-D:-D


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

[QUOTE="Have" to go? I always "have" to go to Petsmart. LOL[/QUOTE]

LOL.. went to petsmart yesterday to pick up some seachem flourish. Stopped by the betta section first and saw a couple of dead bettas wth!!!!! Not really much too choose from betta wise more sickly looking than anything else. So I just passed on even buying the seachem and went to petco instead and to top it off petco doesn't even have the seachem flourish.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Unfortunately at my petsmart the betta sale just means tons more dead bettas...was by there yesterday and cups marked 3/2 had obviously not had water changed since 3/2...well over a week old now. Amazing ANY are still alive.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I spoke with an employee at my local Petsmart. She said that they were told to do two water changes per week on the Betta cups. 

I don't know if this applies to all Petsmarts, or whether it was just the instructions they were given at my local one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was told they change the water twice a week. I think they feed them twice a week, too.


----------



## shushcat (Feb 16, 2013)

Definitely recommend asking how new the stock is (or how recently the water was changed?). At my Petsmart, they had two shelves full of betta with cups on top of cups. I bought one during this sale; his cup had 4ppm ammonia, and he died in less than 24 hours - and he was one of the better-looking ones, too. The very next day after I bought him, I took him in for a return, and they had ALL new betta with fresh water in the cups. Got a beautiful, healthy pastel buddy! 

The sale is a mixed blessing, unfortunately. (S.I.P. Timor!)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yesterday was 'new shipment' day at my local Petsmart. Maybe I'll "need" to go there tomorrow to buy, um, "something." 

And while I'm there, I'll just "happen" to check out the new Bettas. 

And, of course, if I find a pretty new Betta... then a new tank, heater and decorations will somehow just "fall" into my shopping cart. 

Heh. I have this all planned out.


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

Hubby didn't leave me at all- he actually surprised me with a 20G set-up! I knew there was a reason I married him.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay! Good for your hubby! What are you going to put in this new 20G set up?


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Yay! Good for your hubby! What are you going to put in this new 20G set up?


Well, I am cycling by putting in our other 20G old filter plus a new one (both use the same Marineland Penguin 150), as well as our old gravel. I put in the three molly fry that's been harassing my betta D'Argo. Let them sit in it overnight and this morning before I put in the established filter. So once that was done and had been running a few hours, I checked the parameters, nothing is bad yet, and I didn't really expect it to be. But I put in the other 3 mollies (1 male, 2 female) and we plan to rehome the 3 fry. I'll get some sort of algae/bottom feeder, not sure which yet. 

As for my bettas, it's going to be a sorority. I already bought 5 of them and have them in QT. I had bought a 6th, but it was too far-gone. I knew when I bought it was a long-shot, but I figured I'd at least try. She died before we even got home, which is only a 30 minute drive. The others are doing pretty good. One is pretty lethargic and has little appetite, but I have gotten 2 NLS pellets in her so far. 2 others are bloated slightly, but otherwise good. 1 is fine, just needs a heater and continued clean water and good food, and 1 is good but small. She is feisty though. I want to end up with at least 7 or 8 girls, but that was all they had at the stores (went to both Pco and Psmart).

It's going to be a planted tank too. Already has anachris (5 bundles) and I plan on getting several others going, plus some driftwood and caves.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't know if _I_ am know but _I_ know the names of some of the staff. I'm not quite there enough (guess where I will spend most of my time when I get a CARRRR!!!!) to have them know me. One fish lady, Jade, is incredibly nice, she MIGHT know me. Just wait, I will be there often. Maybe work place?


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Went into a PetSmart today in hopes for some .99 cent or $1.99 baby girls and no sale on betta's... 

Is this sale in Canada too?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't see any distinction between Canada and the US on Petsmart's website. When I used the store locator and looked up "Nova Scotia," it gave me locations in Canada, so they don't use a separate site for Canada. And when I clicked on "Live Pets/Bettas," it showed me the sale price. Here's a link to the VTs that are on sale: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3954107


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

When I click the link, is it supposed to say sale or something? All it says is females/ $3.99 and males/ $4.49


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

It must be picking up our locations then.... When I view it, it shows the females are $0.99 and the males are $1.99.


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

mine are .99c to 4.79 until April 1st


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

my birthday is on thursday , and my mom is going shoping with me on friday , to the mall and to a petstore of my choice , i realy want a veiltale double,, but is the sale still going on?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

According to what someone said here previously, the sale is going on in the US through March 31st. But apparently there isn't a sale in Canada right now....


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

No sale in Canada that I can see, well at least in my province, someone else from Canada may be able to follow up!


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

yaaay hopefully the sale stays up for me


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

it just say our prices are 99 - 1.99 so, yea .dont say sale or anything


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

brookeandbubba - those are their sale prices. Female VTs are on sale for $0.99 and male VTs are on sale for $1.99. The regular (nonsale) prices are higher.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

I did found a dragonscale halfmoon betta


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

the website only has rgular bettas and crowntails for me :| , hoppwfully they have some good bettas in the store itself


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

brookeandbubba - yes, they have other types in the store. They told me today that all bettas are on sale through March 31st.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Gahhhh! Guess what I got today???? Yes, I got a new tenant for the apartment complex. He's a multicolor HM. He's still acclimating....

I was not going to get another one. Or at least that's what I kept telling myself!  But the store was freezing - and he looked so cold! So I brought him home. I spoke with someone who said they've been having problems with the heat, and the store was currently at 60F. Brrrr.....

Because of the sale, they only had 1VT, 2 HMs and a few females (VTs and CTs) left. Everything else was sold out.


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

i got NEW fish today, he was like a dolar, yup they are on slae, even crowntails


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

brookeandbubba - What did you get? A CT or a VT? What color?


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

im not sure what he is, i think hes a spade tail .. ot some tipe of vt


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool! Yes, that would be a VT. Pretty!


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

il get a thread up soon , with some questions, hes not eating  . i think his mouth is too small. but he is realy preety , hes got clear at the verry tip of his tail, and hes red all over


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

ouch ^^ LOL


----------

